# Steel Works, UK - June 2016



## SlimJim (Jun 23, 2016)

*The Return of Konrad 3: Long Distance 'Ballz'

The Urbex Jihad Tour*

I'm keeping this one on the down low, as it's off the well trodden path, so if you know where it is please don't be a numpty and mention it on my thread!


Visited with Konrad + a non member.

Rewind back to last Autumn when me and Konrad had previously attempted to get in, but were chased off by Secca vehicle patrols. Soon after that, Konrad managed to do several solo infiltrations and develop a real intimacy with the site. Naturally seeing as Konrad had been in so many times, I wanted a slice of the action. So we set aside a couple of days and devised a plan... 


First and foremost I want to say hats off to Mr.K - he knows this place really well and his entry plan was solid, well lead and well executed.

The first part of the plan - driving up. We left much earlier than we were going to, which turned out to be a good call as it took much longer than anticipated with all the rest stops and congestion. By the time we arrived the light was just starting to fade, so we hit Tesco for some snacks, dumped the car somewhere it wouldn't get nicked (quite difficult in port towns) and made for the beach... As I knew we'd be in for quite a long time, my original plan was to do the explore, get out at a reasonable time and get 4 hours rest on the beach before driving back. With this in mind, we yomped huge backpacks full of sleeping gear to a quiet spot and buried it to dig up later and have a doss. I later realised that this part of the plan was incredibly naive and crap (my fault) as it was impossible to get off the dog walker's tracks on the dunes and thus couldn't find any cover. Furthermore, I later came to realise we'd be getting out much later in the morning than I first thought...

But never mind, on with the explore! All I'm going to say is entry was knackering and stupidly bait  We were shocked to find a lot of plant machinery rolling around our entry route. Nothing could be done, so we just went for it and walked right in front of a load of lorries. If they didn't see us, they must have been blind  One tripped PIR and a few more patrols later and we're in!


The blast furnace was the main area of our focus...

At the top of the blast furnace. This was the main area of our focus. We're probably 100ft+ up at this point.






From this vantage point you can appreciate how big the site actually is. It makes Thamesteel look like a corner shop!





View of the beach from the top.





One of the side rooms mid-way down the furnace.





Big ass pot of grease!





Getting further down the bottom of the furnace.





The very bottom of the furnace. Ground floor.





Small control room on the ground floor.





By this point we're growing increasingly fatigued. Konrad spots a way up the gas tower and can't resist. I'm knackered and pretty trepid about the walkway, so I give it a miss. Activity seems to pick up more at this point. I can hear more vehicles moving around and expect to get pinched at any minute...


Holder by Slim Jim, on Flickr

Somehow despite everything, no one turned up to grab us! We decide to start making our way out and more patrols pass as we cross the open ground. Then we pass more plant vehicles. All three of us are scratching our heads as to how we haven't been pinched!? 

Then finally...we're out! The exhaustion takes over and we pile onto the grass. Soon after a Jeremy Corbyn look-a-like's dog comes over and molests me.





Then there's the case of digging up all our stuff we left. By now it's late morning and we've well and truly abandoned our plans to sleep on the dunes and decided to find a wooded spot to sleep before driving back. Time to trek back to the car...





A few hour's zombie driving later and salvation! We've found a decent spot! Time for 6 hours nap, coffee and bacon!





Probably 8 hours later, we make it home! In a thunder storm at 2am  Good times! Thank god we had enough IRN BRU, Coke and vape fluid to stop me from passing out at the wheel!

Credit goes to Konrad on this one. His many hours spent travelling, getting frozen on the dunes and exploring the site is what allowed us to infiltrate it so well. I'm certain we would have been pinched without his knowledge of the site.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Jun 23, 2016)

I remember Konrad telling me about this, looks as good as it sounded. 

Thanks for posting it up, you got some awesome photos.


----------



## Conrad (Jun 23, 2016)

Hats off to Jim for driving us there and back, it's a long way. Hats off also for the sweet write up.

I'll tag on my shots here, still plenty more to see.

Shots from Jim and my first brief trip.









Thankfully that was the last close encounter we had with security and all the other trips were chilled affairs, (bar the time I ended up neck deep in cold swamp water on approach to the site) I defiantly preferred the first visit to the subsequent ones even though we got very little done as steam was hissing out of the mass of pipes, and clouds were still being pumped out of the chimneys and other discharge points drifting across the site and making for dramatic skylines - the place seemed to still have life in it even as if it was bleeding out, when I returned in January 2016 a few times the place was still.











Taken in the Sinter,
















Taken in the furnace section,




















The coke ovens one rainy night,









The following taken on our previous visit I feel that Jim has covered it well so I won't bang on about it.


----------



## krela (Jun 23, 2016)

Welcome back Konrad, hope life is treating you well.

Love that photo from the top of the gas holder looking over the coke works.


----------



## Dick Derpin (Jun 23, 2016)

Lovely work lads! Really gutted I couldn't come with you sadly the combination or arranging a wedding and trying to find somewhere to live while trying to earn finds for both did not permit me!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 23, 2016)

Very nice photographs and you were right, that is quite a huge area to photograph but you've made it interesting.


----------



## smiler (Jun 24, 2016)

Big assed gutsy explore, I bet the bacon sarni's were good, I could almost smell it cooking, I Loved it, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 24, 2016)

You have made a fantastic explore there Slim with some mighty fine photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 24, 2016)

Great work.great explore and great shots from you lot as always


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 25, 2016)

Brilliant write up and images.Cracking report from you both.


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 27, 2016)

What an adventure! Great write up and photos as usual! Hat's off to ya mate!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 29, 2016)

GUYS !!! Wheres all the replies ? Five years ago this would have generated more replies than a European referendum (topical-i know !!.) What can i say - this is what exploring is all about, a huge site, a military style entry plan and an adrenaline frenzy. Best report of the year, DEFFO's !!! Im really glad that you finally pulled it off as you were both frothing at the mouth whilst mentioning your plans back at the birthday bash. Massive big respect to Konrad, for the many long treks over there to suss the place out. This was a real piece of British industry and unfortunately has crashed the way pretty much all of our industry has. Great shots as well guys - i know how difficult it is photographing heavy industry as there's just so much to point the camera at that it all becomes a bit overwhelming and is hard to know just what to take. I appreciate how difficult it must have been getting over those sand dunes BUT i cant believe that you wimped out on the gas holder, Jim !! Thats where Konrads youth comes in !!!
Absolutely loved it boys, written as a report should be FUN !!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 29, 2016)

PS ..... and who doesn't like being molested by a dog at the end of a hard days explore ? !!!!


----------



## Bremners_Ghost (Jun 29, 2016)

quality stuff lads, am jealous lol


----------



## SlimJim (Jun 30, 2016)

fluffy5518 said:


> GUYS !!! Wheres all the replies ? Five years ago this would have generated more replies than a European referendum (topical-i know !!.) What can i say - this is what exploring is all about, a huge site, a military style entry plan and an adrenaline frenzy. Best report of the year, DEFFO's !!! Im really glad that you finally pulled it off as you were both frothing at the mouth whilst mentioning your plans back at the birthday bash. Massive big respect to Konrad, for the many long treks over there to suss the place out. This was a real piece of British industry and unfortunately has crashed the way pretty much all of our industry has. Great shots as well guys - i know how difficult it is photographing heavy industry as there's just so much to point the camera at that it all becomes a bit overwhelming and is hard to know just what to take. I appreciate how difficult it must have been getting over those sand dunes BUT i cant believe that you wimped out on the gas holder, Jim !! Thats where Konrads youth comes in !!!
> Absolutely loved it boys, written as a report should be FUN !!



Ah thank you 

Aye, seems like other types of sites are more in vogue these days. Can't quite figure it out myself.

Argh, I was knackered mate  I'm rarely in the mood for extreme heights and feeling so dead put me right off! Being fresh, I might have had a pop. I must have been on the go for 18+ hours by that time! Long drive, long walk, long splore, lots of running and walking up slopes. In terms of endurance/stamina/keeping awake, it was the hardest going explore I've ever done! It was hard last time I was there, but this was something else! Didn't have a huge amount of fluids on us either. Got frazzled. Konrad has some ridiculous energy levels though...


----------



## darbians (Jul 1, 2016)

Cool pics, however. This site is very well trodden and there is loads more to see too.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 1, 2016)

darbians said:


> Cool pics, however. This site is very well trodden and there is loads more to see too.



Aye, certainly trodden, plenty of names plugging their blogs in dust and chalk.


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 2, 2016)

Trodden indeed, but not by every man/dog/iphone from Facebook.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Jul 2, 2016)

Only just seen this report. Epic!! Not sure that one word covers it but loved it. Bloomin ballsy to get this. Nice one!!


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 2, 2016)

Incredible shots from you both and a great write up! Really enjoyed that, great work guys!


----------



## Pincheck (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice one guys fully agree with keeping it low


----------



## night crawler (Jul 2, 2016)

That was Epic, some great photos. awell done on getting in an round the place


----------



## tazong (Jul 3, 2016)

Fantastic set jim - one of your best in my honest opinion - loved the video but hated the music with a passion lol.
great stuff mate


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 3, 2016)

tazong said:


> Fantastic set jim - one of your best in my honest opinion - loved the video but hated the music with a passion lol.
> great stuff mate



Haha! Cheers  At least you're honest


----------

